

Artificial Intelligence and Technological Unemployment [pdf] - techdog
http://www.cs.rice.edu/~vardi/papers/aaai15-tutorial.pdf

======
dinergy
The "design" of that presentation is a war crime. I would fail that student
for abusing my eyes.

------
irickt
This includes a lot of research and sources. Well done.

